# Alternatives to Bag Balm?



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I've used the stuff on my own skin for years, so I tend to have a can of it around. I noticed my doe's teats were getting a little chapped so I put Bag Balm on them. It's helping with that, but it sure does attract and hold dirt! It takes me three times as long to get the udder clean at milking time. Anyone have suggestions for another product?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

OK- this is a passing it along thing.
I had trouble with quads causing sores on a doe so I asked on a web site about what to do. I had been using an ointment but was worried about the kids sucking off a petrolium product.
One lady suggested vegetable shortening. It worked wonderfully to heal the sores and chapping- rubbed right in and I didn't have to worry about toxic stuff getting into the kids.

I used it twice a day.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

I have used a prduct called 'mastocream'- jeffers has it- and it has homeopathic stuff in it and lanolin. It doesn't attract dirt, and it is very healing for their skin.


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

I use "udderly smooth" its a lotion, and after you rub it in it dosent attract dirt. I use it on my hands


----------



## Madfarmer (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an aloe vera plant. Split open a stem & apply the juice/sap to the udder. Works well for chapping, but I would use something else on open sores.

Madfarmer


----------

